# HOTPEPPER MVP!



## Brian from Maui (Jan 23, 2006)

Congrats to HOTPEPPER!    

Well deserved!


----------



## Zack Barresse (Jan 23, 2006)

Congratulations Hotpepper!  Well deserved!


----------



## Smitty (Jan 25, 2006)

Congrats Hotpepper!

& Ditto!

Smitty


----------



## Scott Huish (Jan 25, 2006)

Thank you very much!


----------



## Greg Truby (Jun 20, 2007)

I can't make up my mind whether I liked Scott's chili-pepper based avatars better or his cat-based avatars better.  I'm leaning towards the cat-themed ones.  Your thoughts?


----------



## Richard Schollar (Jun 20, 2007)

> I can't make up my mind whether I liked Scott's chili-pepper based avatars better or his cat-based avatars better.  I'm leaning towards the cat-themed ones.  Your thoughts?



Oh God Kristy - just what have you done?


----------



## Von Pookie (Jun 20, 2007)

*Me?* Oooooh nonono. I'm not taking the blame for this one  It's Brian's own fault.
http://mrexcel.com/board2/viewtopic.php?p=1341819#1341819


----------

